# Wasabi!!!



## mugsy27 (Feb 2, 2007)

hey guys...im gonna have my first encounter with wasabi tonight!!

im making a sesame encrusted seared tuna...that is served with a dipping sauce and wasabi paste on the side.

im curious though...how do i use / serve the wasabi??

the recipie is as follows:


 In a small bowl, stir together the soy sauce, mirin, honey and sesame oil. Divide into two equal parts. Stir the rice vinegar into one part and set aside as a dipping sauce.
 Spread the sesame seeds out on a plate. Coat the tuna steaks with the remaining soy sauce mixture, then press into the sesame seeds to coat.
 Heat olive oil in a cast iron skillet over high heat until very hot. Place steaks in the pan, and sear for about 30 seconds on each side. *Serve with the dipping sauce and wasabi paste.*


----------



## GB (Feb 2, 2007)

The wasabi is served on the side so that each person can take as much or as little as they like.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Feb 2, 2007)

Yup - just put a little "blob" of the wasabi paste on the side of each plate.  About the size of a quarter - a little goes a long way.

Do you have the paste tube or the powder?  If the powder, you have to mix it with a little water to make a paste; the tubed stuff is ready to go.


----------



## mugsy27 (Feb 2, 2007)

thanks for the heads up!  i got the past in a tube.  tried a little just to see what it tastes like....holly cow it was hot!!  went running for a glass of water!!


----------



## jesse_cool5 (Feb 8, 2007)

Another great wasabi is place a little bit on some fresh prawns and then using a little bit of egg wash wrap the prawns in wonton paper and deep fry and serve with a sweet soy dipping sauce. Its probably best if you just add a little unless you like things hot.


----------



## moonglowlady (Feb 12, 2007)

*Wassup with Wasabi?*

I love that won ton idea. Consider that one filed!

I was poking around for something, _any_thing, the other night and ended up mixing some wasabi paste with mayo. (If my daughter had her half-and-half in the fridge, I would have put a slurp of that in, too.) To make a sort of dip that was very lime green! I cut up a firm tomato into wedges. I found some onion crackers and made little bites of cracker topped with a tomato piece and dolloped with the wasabi/mayo.
I'll make that one again.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 12, 2007)

A bunch of good ideas here!  Wasabi vinaigrette makes a great salad dressing for baby mixed greens with a crabcake sitting on top!


----------



## cjs (Feb 13, 2007)

And Wasabi oil - oh my, this is so good. Just whisk the oil into a mixture of:                      
2 T.  hot wasabi paste
1/2   Tbsp  sugar
1/2   T.  mirin

1/4   c  canaoloa oil
cold water - just to make purée consistency.

great flavor!


----------



## Candocook (Feb 13, 2007)

/wasabi mayo.


----------



## The Z (Feb 13, 2007)

If each person has a small shallow dish or bowl for the dipping sauce, they can add a little wasabi to the sauce to create just the taste they want.  I don't know anyone who eats wasabi straight up (I'm sure they're out there, though ).


----------

